# My girl



## kibbles (Dec 26, 2009)

So I am new here and thought I would introduce my girl, Summer. I got her on december 19th this year. She is always getting into trouble and makes a lot of noise at night but I love her haha. She is REALLY not shy. The most hyper girl I ever met for sure! She is currently running around my room climbing everything and knocking things down...silly girl haha.

She is 3 months old, born September 5th. She is a marshall ferret.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2009)

She's lovely, nice home too.
Has she nipped your dogs nose yet? 
How do they get on?


----------



## kibbles (Dec 26, 2009)

Thank you 

And I never put them together, they only see each other through the cage lol. My dog is always hunting things, either he is trying to kill my hamsters, or chase a bird or squirrel...So after 2 weeks of having Summer I put her near his nose and he tried to grab her with his teeth.

Never. Again.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

she has stunning markings!

just out of interest how are u going to go about the whole female ferret seasons thingy?


----------



## FourFerrets (Oct 10, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> she has stunning markings!
> 
> just out of interest how are u going to go about the whole female ferret seasons thingy?


As she is a Marshall ferret. she will already be neutered. They do them young there!


----------



## FourFerrets (Oct 10, 2009)

She is a very pretty poley btw


----------



## waterlilyold (Aug 28, 2009)

aww such a sweet lil face


----------



## kibbles (Dec 26, 2009)

FourFerrets said:


> As she is a Marshall ferret. she will already be neutered. They do them young there!


Yeah, she was already neuteured young 

And thanks all


----------



## 2rabbit&2ferrets (Oct 9, 2008)

She is gorgeous, my boys are swooning!


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Aww she's beautiful


----------

